
Pa. Legislature site uses IE logo to denote HTML links to bill text - jawns
https://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/billinfo/billinfo.cfm?syear=2019&sind=0&body=H&type=B&bn=0544
======
petee
And Reddit uses Chrome's icon to represent continuing to the desktop site
instead of the app...both only slightly irritating.

For the State website, is there a better 'HTML' icon that's as widely
recognized?

